#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Rocket vs rocket 500mw

## dmnetcatende

Ola pessoal me tirem uma duvida, existe 2 tipos de rocket m5 ? Tive pesquisando preços e vi que quando tem 500mw ele custa uns 100 reais mais caro, entao a duvida: existe um rocket de 500 mw e outro de menor potencia ?

----------


## rubem

O rocket M5 comum, hardware versão XM (Muito velha) ou versão XW (Menos velha), tem 27dBm nos menores datarates. E 27dBm é 501mW.

Googla por conversor dBm para mW.

E confere sempre no daatsheet de tudo, seja componente ou aparelho, aqui o datasheet do Rocket comum: https://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/rocketm/RocketM_DS.pdf

Mas essa questão de potência é preocupação de noob, de usuário novato leigo, afinal no maior datarate tem 21dBm apenas (Tá no datasheet, essa é a informação técnica pra consumir, não opinião de vendedor), e 21dBm em qualquer conversor você verá que é 125mW. Todo rádio comum tem isso de ter potência alta nos datarates baixos (Baixa velocidade) e potência bem menor nos datarates altos. 


Esquece preocupação com potência alta em rádio e altíssimo ganho de antena, quem se preocupa com isso compra antena lixo caseira no ML de 25dBi que tem VSWR gigante e dá CCQ péssimo, esquece isso e se preocupe em qualidade de instalação, em PTP é normal anteneiro leigo preocupado com potência cagar metade da zona de Fresnel, e em clientes é normal esse tipo de anteneiro fazer cagada ainda maior que é a instalação sem visada, achando que a alta potência de uma CPE vai resolver, quando a única coisa que garante rede boa é instalação com todo mundo não só com visada mas com zona de Fresnel perfeita, se tiver zona de Fresnel perfeita até PTP entre CPE doméstica fica bom, mas com instalação porca nem Rocket Titanium de R$ 3 mil fica ok.

----------


## dmnetcatende

Falou tanto e nao responder a pergunta e ainda chamou de anteneiro leigo, mesmo assim obrigado

----------


## rubem

Tá respondida a pergunta, o Rocket M5 em todas as versões (XM e XW) tem 27dBm. Não tem outro rocket M, com potência mais baixa ou alta. 

Não tem outro rocket M5 além do rocket M5, tem hardware versão XM ou XW, muda chipset e amplificadores (Muda todo o circuito) mas a potência-limite é a mesma.

Tem é outras linhas muito mais caras, os Titanium e GPS, mas também não tem potência mais baixa, e sim 1dBm mais alta, ninguém vende Titanium como M5...

Quem tem linha lite (Que poderia indicar potência mais baixa) são os Rocket AC, mas aí não é M5, AC é AC e M5 é M5, e de qualquer forma o rocket AC lite tem 27dBm também (Mas é uma opção melhor pra PTP porque ele tem 27dBm até em datarates mais altinhos, não é só no datarate mais baixo suportado, como é o normal na linha M).

----------


## dmnetcatende

Obrigado amigo

----------


## Maclaud

o Rocket prism gen2 ac tem quanto de potencia @*rubem* vc sabe?

no datasheet do mesmo nao mostra

----------


## rubem

Tem o datasheet dele: https://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/Rocke...AC_Gen2_DS.pdf

A maioria dos AC da UBNT tem 28dBm (Nos datarates baixos/medianos), devem estar todos usando o mesmo CI amplificador, ainda não peguei nenhum queimado pra abrir e ver.

----------

